# Recruiters



## roadmonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, I got a call from a recruiter today that "specializes" in placement in the consulting industry. I've gotten them before from people I can't trust any better than lawyer dressed in drag, and I have summarily ignored them. What made this one interesting is that they had very specific details about my company and specific, and have placed multiple people there in the last 5 years.

Now I have made it no secret among my friends at work that I am not happy with the current work environment and management. So it didn't surprise when I was told I was referred by someone.

Are you ready for the kicker? I was referred by [SIZE=12pt]my department manager,[/SIZE] my supervisor's boss! Supposedly he used the same recruiter when he was hired as a PM several years ago.

So what do I do? I am kinda concerned that my boss is sending recruiters my way, but I am not even sure if that is the case. I was going to start feeling around the employment market soon but not like this. Is it worth the risk? Should I assume my career at my current employer is coming to end?

I just got done with 3 months of stressing for the PE exam, I really didn't need this one week, 6 hours, 56 minutes, and 35 seconds later.

:brickwall:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^ That's an interesting conundrum.

If you opt to use that recruiter to seek out employment, they are supposed to keep any your interests CONFIDENTIAL - period. If you don't feel you can trust that recruiter to keep your prospects confidential then I wouldn't use them.

On a slightly different note, you indicated that you have 'made it be know' that you aren't happy. It sounds like you may have already opened the door for looking outside of your present work environment. All I will say is watch who you give information in regards to your intentions unless you honestly don't care. Those sorts of things can come back to haunt you if you decide to not follow through.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 3, 2007)

I NEVER trust recruiters! A friend of mine had one call him, they talked for a few minutes, the recruiter asked who he had already sent resumes to, so the recruiter sent his resume to the SAME people, and when one of the companies made my friend an offer, the recruiter raised hell with the company expecting a cut......it HAS to be a crooked business.

As far as your situation goes, from what I read, I would upgrade the resume, and start sending it out. Sounds like the writing is on the wall to me.


----------



## SkyWarp (Nov 3, 2007)

In the past, the point at which I usually stop talking to a recruiter is when they say "do you know anyone else who might be interested in THIS position?"


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2007)

Off topic: We need a Thanksgiving banner now


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2007)

there are some decent headhunters out there, but like a car salesman, they only care about getting there 20% of your salary, which they get up front, in cash, regardless of how long you stay there or if your really happy.

Its also a great bartering tool if you interview for a job without using a headhunter to ask for half of what they would pay a headhunter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

SkyWarp said:


> In the past, the point at which I usually stop talking to a recruiter is when they say "do you know anyone else who might be interested in THIS position?"


Damn .. isn't that the truth though!!! Nothing like feeling a little :wub: and then 



JR


----------



## udpolo15 (Nov 5, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> there are some decent headhunters out there, but like a car salesman, they only care about getting there 20% of your salary, which they get up front, in cash, regardless of how long you stay there or if your really happy.
> Its also a great bartering tool if you interview for a job without using a headhunter to ask for half of what they would pay a headhunter.



I agree that there are good and bad ones. The retained search recruiters who are paid by a company to find someone for a specific position are typically the best as they have a interest in placing good candidates so they get repeat business.

Make sure that you control to whom your resume gets sent to. Don't give the recruiter a the ok to send your resume to anyone without your approval. Also make sure you understand what limitations you have on finding work on your own.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Generally I don't trust headhunters, I'm sorry 'executive recruiters'. I do usually talk to them enough to figure out who is really hiring and for what since many of the headhunters that call aren't exactly 100% up on what I do. One guy that calls me every other week or so just tells me the company that is hiring since I can usually guess who it is or I will guess until he gives up and tells me (once had him going for 45 minutes until he gave in).

Based on who I work for and the volume and type of work we do, I have a small list of comparable competitors that I would be willing to talk to (not to mention locations). I have given one of my co-worker's names out in the past, but that was merely since the group here collectively wanted him gone so there would be some management changes (he stayed).

-Ray


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 5, 2007)

I used one to find me my current job in Dallas. I liked him and would refer others to him. Most I have dealt with in the past I never talk to. This guy left me a message on my phone, then an email and left me alone. That's why I called him back. Everyone else called 8 times a day. I had two interviews scheduled the first day I talked to him, one of them with the place I am now typing from. He also just called as a follow-up 6 months later. But I am VERY weary of most of them. If I were you, I'd find a different one without the weird connection. IMHO


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2007)

^ I worked with one when I was moving up this way a few years back, but ultimately went with a firm I found on my own.

She got me one interview. It was with a one man show operating in his garage attic 50 miles from where I was going to live. Oh boy. She emailed and called me constantly.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 5, 2007)

I worked with two recruiters. One got me an interview at a biotech company. The first interview went well. I didnt hear from the recruiter for almost two years. She calls me out of the blue and asks if Im ready for my second interview with the company. To top it off she got pissy with me when I told her I found another job.

Another recruiter would call me constantly and ask "what hourly rate would you accept for a temporary position with no benefits?". I told her there was no way in hell the company I would work with no bene's or the pay I would demand would be so high they wouldnt want me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

udpolo15 said:


> Make sure that you control to whom your resume gets sent to. Don't give the recruiter a the ok to send your resume to anyone without your approval. Also make sure you understand what limitations you have on finding work on your own.


Very good points - especially the last one. I have had a few headhunter phonecalls - nothing I was particularly interested in but of course they offered to 'market me' around. IMHO, I think I have been able to do A LOT better in terms of finding/hearing about job availabilities within my area of work through my own connections rather than a these folks. For that very reason, I am VERY leery about using those services unless maybe I felt like I was in a pinch or moving outside of my area of work.

Bottom line (figuritively and literally) - make sure to do your research before you jump in.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 5, 2007)

I found this thread really helpful. If you are going out of area, (another state) is it important to find someone local for a head hunter? Anybody have any other suggestions for finding positions on your own, if you are completely out of area? Maybe join the local engineering society and get their news letter?


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 6, 2007)

When I was in the pursuit of changing locations, I put my resume on Monster (big mistake, maybe). The first day I had like 43 messages on my answering maching and about the same amount in e-mail.

To most "recruiters", you are just a quick sale, and this was learned through talking with many of them. I was actually placed by a recruiter at my current firm.

I had dealt with this recruiter since about 2001, and had lost his info during a move, so I tried to take a chance and go the Moster route to see if he would catch a glimpse of my resume. As luck had it, he actually had an appointment set up to call me back from a previous conversation, and he never saw my resume on Monster.

I did interview with a few companies through a recruiter that was based in Tampa, for positions available in Tampa. Even with my salary requiements, that recruiter flew me to Tampa to meet with two firms that all but low-balled me...and that didn't even phase this recruiter (it was really a waste of my time and energy).

Now back to the recruiter that placed me here. Very personable, very accountable and very much concerned about my needs and wants (he even spoke with my wife a few times while we were pursuing the transistion). He talked me out of the Tampa market and into another market in Florida (where I am at now), that I never really had any knowledge of. He knew my salary requirements, and the two interviews that he set up were right in the salary range.

I have since referred about four engineers to him (sure wish I would get some kick-back on that).

The "headhunters" that I dealt with were just "used car salesmen" looking to get the quick commission.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 6, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> the pay I would demand would be so high they wouldnt want me.


Depending on industry, thats not necessarily true. For example, in certain sectors of government work the burdened rate for an engineer can be upwards of $150 an hour. So if you say you want $125, they think they are getting a deal. Or, for example, you get $90 and hour and then a good per diem (if you are travelling). You see, per diem for government subcontractors is kind of viewed as a sunk cost to the government, so you can make a lot of money (tax-free!) there. The key to subcontracting is knowing what number to ask for, and thats based on what the burden rate is for the contractors direct employees. Also, you have to know some tricks about taxes, health insurance, retirement, etc, so that you can do the math to know whether its a good deal. And your risk tolerance has to be a certain level, b/c you can get laid off at any time. But if you make twice the money, you only have to work half the year.

Don't be afraid to throw out a big number when someone asks you that question.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

While I agree on a lot of the thoughts on headhunters I do make it a point to actually talk to them when they call, I figure it never hurts to see what else is out there and where you are financially, even if you don’t plan on interviewing or taking it any further.

But some are assholes:

When I left my last job I was talking with a HH for a position working downtown Atlanta, I was upfront with her that I was interested in the local govt position that I was seeking at the time (that I now have) also its about a 5 mile commute versus the 40 mile commute to go downtown. I did interview there but I had put them on hold as far as the offer letter, which they sent anyway, it was a nice offer but I just was bored with consulting and needed a change. After I made the final phone call that I was for sure getting the local govt job the HH called me on my cell phone and left a tirade on my voice mail (she was from up north) I saved it for as long as I could.

My going to the county cost her a $22,000 commission…


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 6, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> I found this thread really helpful. If you are going out of area, (another state) is it important to find someone local for a head hunter? Anybody have any other suggestions for finding positions on your own, if you are completely out of area? Maybe join the local engineering society and get their news letter?


I moved 1400 miles a little over a year ago. We knew about the move 6 months in advance because it was a transfer for my husband. This may not have been smart, but I told my previous company 4 months ahead of time that I would be leaving. This was mainly because I knew that 2 engineers in my division (including the vice president of our division) had gone to school in the state where I was moving, and still had contacts there. I was able to use their contacts to land 8 interviews, 5 of which resulted in offers. I had 2 headhunters call me, but by then I had 2 interviews already lined up and didn't feel like I needed help.

I would say, see what you can do on your own first. You would be surprised at how helpful people in your current company might be, especially if you convince them that there is another reason for the move. That part was easy for me because my husband's company was transferring him.

Also, if you've stayed in touch with anyone from school, get in touch with them. You may find that someone is working in the area where you want to go, and can get you in.

Of course, if you're going to Florida, PM jfusilloPE and if you're going to Dallas, PM squishles10! It sounds like they have good recruiters they could set you up with!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 6, 2007)

Most of the recruiters I know are not local to the areas they are trying to place people in... the two main ones that call me are from Oregon and Boston. They understand nothing about the region (i.e. - They don't get that I have no desire to commute into NYC, none what so ever!). They think that since it is close, it is fine... or traveling into north NJ to work (I currently travel south). 20 miles north = 1 hour +; 30 miles south = 30 minutes or less (from where I live).


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 7, 2007)

OK.....I will have to admit that my previous post wasn't TOTALLY correct. I once DID use a recruiter...not because I like them, but more because she was SMOKING HOT!

I just really can't help myself around hot females, That's why I got into this business to begin with, you know, like Frazil, Maryannette, Jenevans, Txengchick, and the others!

That reminds me, Weren't we going to do a Calendar?


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 7, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> OK.....I will have to admit that my previous post wasn't TOTALLY correct. I once DID use a recruiter...not because I like them, but more because she was SMOKING HOT!
> I just really can't help myself around hot females, That's why I got into this business to begin with, you know, like Frazil, Maryannette, Jenevans, Txengchick, and the others!
> 
> That reminds me, Weren't we going to do a Calendar?


We better hurry up to get the '08 calendar ready!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2007)

I second this notion!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 7, 2007)

Now all we need is to talk those girls into sending some scantily clad photos of themselves in!!!! :multiplespotting:

p.s. Sorry about the thread hijack!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 7, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> Now all we need is to talk those girls into sending some scantily clad photos of themselves in!!!! :multiplespotting:
> p.s. Sorry about the thread hijack!


Just so it's on the record... NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Just so it's on the record... NOOOOO!!!!


Don't make us beg... it won't be pretty!


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 8, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Don't make us beg... it won't be pretty!



I AGREE!!!! The only other option we would have is for us dudes to send in photos......NOBODY wants that!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I AGREE!!!! The only other option we would have is for us dudes to send in photos......NOBODY wants that!


Nobody wants to see mine. I can guarantee you that.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I AGREE!!!! The only other option we would have is for us dudes to send in photos......NOBODY wants that!


Maybe we should be recruiting in the 'Shaving Pounds' thread?


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

good thinking Ray. 10940623:


----------



## frazil (Nov 8, 2007)

My picture's already up there (thanks to VT), so you can have that. Make sure to use the 'After' picture to be authentic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe I can un-hijack this thread (as doubtful as that seems) ...

My wife received a call from a headhunter yesterday. She called back and they gave her the blah-blah-blah ... we need some info from you blah-blah-blah. My wife gave the HH a spam-filtered e-mail address to at least be able to get some details about the job (besides title/general description). She also confirmed that this HH's services would ONLY be used for this potential opening.

The funny thing is - the HH thought he was being coy by offering only a 'little' info to tease my wife into showing interest. The problem is that my wife has worked in the industry for so long, so KNOWS all of the facilities in the area and was able to tack it down with just a few general questions.

She is still potentially interested in the position (this place was on her short list before) but wants to see if she can get a better $$ offer from previous attempts at employment from this facility. They had made an offer to hire her before but it was below her 'reasonable' threshold. Since this job is for increased responsibility, I told her to aim REALLY high since there seems to be a desperate need to fill this particular position. Make this guy EARN his commission!

JR


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

JR,

If she can figure out who the employer is on her own, is it unethical to cut out the HH and call them direct? The HH gets such a large bonus that I am sure the company would be glad to pay a portion to your wife instead, perhaps making it a workable deal


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

Headhunters have ethics????

Cut out the middle man if you can, they'll be happy then didn't have to pay the finder's fee... or if she knows someone there, see if they get a referral bonus and go in that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^ Believe it or not, she will probably get better leverage by letting the HH push for a better salary. She already knows her relative worth - she just needs someone to push harder on her behalf. Sounds crazy but it is the truth.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^You know the situation better than we do... you have go the route that gets you the most - HH or not. Good luck!

Do you want me to hook her up with some of the HH that handle Jersey??? I know you are dying to move up here to the great Garden State!

-Ray


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbs: Show me the MONEY!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Do you want me to hook her up with some of the HH that handle Jersey??? I know you are dying to move up here to the great Garden State!


I am going to see how this potential job opening shapes up. I have been chatting up my wife good about how being fixed in on location (and a bad location at that) constrains what work I can realistically obtain or wage I can earn. She is warming up to the idea of moving, so if this job op goes south, I might have you do that to help me out 



ClemsonEngr said:


> :thumbs: Show me the MONEY!!!


I hope so ... we'll see.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 9, 2007)

JR,

If you want to shoot a resume over to me and let me know what kind of position you are looking for, I can feel out the market for you a bit around here (for either you or both you and your wife).

-Ray


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 13, 2007)

AND Ironically, I've had a recruiter call my house this past week. Are one of you guys a recruiter disguised as one of us?


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^Somehow a lot of them have also managed to get my cell phone number.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]UPDATE[/SIZE]*

My wife received a return call from the HH this morning. He said he passed her resume forward to the client company but that they didn't feel she had enough experience for the 'director' position but indicated that they were impressed enough with the resume to see about appropriating money for an 'assistant' director position through the corporate office.

So, the lessons learned are:

1. HH does not necessarily KNOW what work experience/education combinations work for different industries, especially specialized industries;

2. HH exposed my wife to being 'recognized' without assuring she would be a serious candidate for the position of interest; and

3. HH is trying to push for her to get an alternate 'lower' position - regardless of how it works out it feels a lot like bait-n-switch, especially after my wife was CLEAR about not wanting middle-management types of jobs.

I thought it was worthwhile posting this experience for others if you are considering HH services, especially so you have a better idea about the kinds of questions to ask.

I will post final resolution update to bring this full circle.

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 10, 2007)

So I just got my first email from a head-hunter. Surprisingly, I've never gotten one before and I have never sought their (or any recruiter's) services.

What puzzles me is that he sent it to me at my work email, which I would think is a no-no, even in recruiting circles. Additionally, I have no idea how he got my email since it really is only on my business card; I do not use my work email for any sort of personal correspondence whatsoever. All of my association memberships are linked to my personal email as well.

It was sent under the following premise:

"I was interested in speaking with you regarding a Structural Engineering position that I am currently recruiting for, in San Antonio that may be of interest to someone you know. It is a great opportunity with a solid and employee-friendly company. I frequently network with industry professionals, as I have learned that it's a small world and engineers know engineers."

Anyhow, I know it is no big deal but I am curious how he found me. I don't really want to open a line of communication with him, either - I would just assume not deal with this type of person.

thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ Somebody you know tipped him off. Same thing happened to me except in my case I was able to extract who tipped off the HH as well as the job - both company and position.

IMHO, if you aren't interested in using an HH's services at this point in time - just say so. Add that at such time that you are interested you will contact them and leave it at that.

FWIW - I have found that once you are interested in seeking out another job you are going to most likely do well on your own. If you are strongly motivated to find a job, especially outside of your current locale then perhaps the services of an HH would do well.

I think you have to let your gut reaction decide on choices like these. If your gut says "drop it like it's hot" - well ... you get the drift.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## benbo (Dec 10, 2007)

Head hunter's are like telemarketers- they are good at getting contact info. They get it lots of different ways. It could be somebody that tipped them off. If you subscribe to any journals or belong to any professional or honor societies sometimes they sell lists. THey might get it from your school. If you've ever had your name on Monster or someplace like that they can sometimes find out. And sometimes they just pull your name off the list of PEs at the state board website - I've had that happen a couple of times, but usually that is the preferred method of city governments looking for workers around my area- they pull your name off the web and send you a card, rather than call. Plus, once your business card is out there floating around, they sometimes fall into the wrong hands.

Remember, it doesn't cost these guys anything to hit lot's of people up. They just need to get lucky once.

But, if you are looking for a job, or if you will ever look for a job, they can be helpful at times.

Just realize, there's a lot of info out there, and probably the more things you stamp that go into the public record, the more stuff there's gonna be.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 11, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Somebody you know tipped him off. Same thing happened to me except in my case I was able to extract who tipped off the HH as well as the job - both company and position.


I agree. When I was moving back to NC, I had tons of headhunters calling me (note to self: don't post resume on monster.com) and when I told them I wasn't interested, they _always_ asked if I knew of someone else who may be interested. I never gave out any info, although I still have them dropping me emails from time to time.

On a side note: I apparently missed the whole conversation about calendars made from pics of the women of this board. While I do admit that we are hot women...I am not sure how most of our hubbies would feel about us being centerfolds


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, Monster online resume is where most of the HH's got my info. The funny thing was that I had already sent resumes to the companies they were working on, so they really didn't do anything for me.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 11, 2007)

> Monster online resume is where most of the HH's got my info.


Same here. It's funny, I get e-mails from HH's looking to place me in a position that is for Civil, Electrical, or Chemical... I'm Mechanical.

I don't even think 1/2 of them even read the resume, etc. but, I get a note from them saying, found the perfect match job!!!

Yeah, right. You obviously did your homework there big guy. Appreciate the heads up on a job that I don't qualify for.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 11, 2007)

jenevans said:


> On a side note: I apparently missed the whole conversation about calendars made from pics of the women of this board. While I do admit that we are hot women...I am not sure how most of our hubbies would feel about us being centerfolds



To RE-HIJACK this thread........

DON'T TELL the hubby!!!!! You know, most marriages end in divorce anyway, why worry about it!

BTW....Don't tell the wife about that sentence! she'd kick my ass!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 12, 2007)

jenevans said:


> On a side note: I apparently missed the whole conversation about calendars made from pics of the women of this board. While I do admit that we are hot women...I am not sure how most of our hubbies would feel about us being centerfolds


Don't ask, don't tell! Hubby doesn't need to know.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 12, 2007)

I've never been called by a headhunter. But I have had one chase me through the jungle.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 12, 2007)

^^

Ha ha 

With a topic like headhunters I'm really surprised Pe-ness and Testee haven't weighed in yet.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 12, 2007)

Me too. I wonder where they have been?


----------



## cement (Dec 12, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> ^^Ha ha
> 
> With a topic like headhunters I'm really surprised Pe-ness and Testee haven't weighed in yet.


seems like it would be more of a concern to PE-ness


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like I have to un-hijack this thread for a second time!

The headhunter that contacted my wife lost interest once the company stated they didn't feel like she was a match for this #1 position but wanted to see if they could budget the money to offer her a #2 position. In a way, it is a good thing, because I told my wife she didn't need the help of a headhunter to target and market herself to the industry around town. She had an interview today and the company is waiting for the corporate office to come back for an offer. From the sounds of it, she will be satisified with the salary and the nature of the work (even though it will be A LOT busier). She should hear something by tomorrow afternoon.

As for myself, I was able to chat about my opportunities outside of gubment work during my boondoggle. It turns out there when I want to make a serious move, I should be able to find something with a little help from my network of contacts. 

So, I guess the morale of the story is - give YOURSELF a chance to do a little searching/research. You might be surprised with the result.

:2cents:

JR

P.S. - I was out for a few days and nobody even noticed! :sniff:


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 12, 2007)

Cement said:


> seems like it would be more of a concern to PE-ness


You are correct! Though I am not sure who it is that would be doing the hunting: me or them.


----------



## JPGOLF (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been contacted by recruiters maybe since I passed my PE exam. I do not think these are related, because they call me by my middle name, which tips me off right away because only people I deal with directly would call me like that, or people I have given my business card to.

One guy told me he was referred to me by a person that knows me, who wanted to remain confidential, I wish I could know who it was, although I feel he is just lying. One of my coworkers used to be a recruiter on his past life and told me basically most of them are weasels. LOL

On any event, after reading the posts here I sure have learned a lot for the next time they call.

JPR


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a meeting with a recruiter on Monday. The recruiter (who was SMOKING HOT by the way) seemed to really know her stuff and had several very interesting and potentially promising opportunities for me. Im going to interview with one company next week so hopefully things work out.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> I had a meeting with a recruiter on Monday. The recruiter (who was SMOKING HOT by the way) seemed to really know her stuff and had several very interesting and potentially promising opportunities for me. Im going to interview with one company next week so hopefully things work out.


:GotPics:


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^ I wish. Hopefully I have to meet with her a few more times during the interview process.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^Talk to JR, he'll tell you how you can work a camera into the situation!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2008)

Two words...Camera Phone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> ^^^ I wish. Hopefully I have to meet with her a few more times during the interview process.


I would just becareful .... you don't want to to make the mistake of ...



Spoiler



asking her, "Do you have an opening that needs to be filled?"



** Special Note: Do not read if easily offended **

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Since my phone number and address has been public knowledge for a while now by the MN board, I get a phone call from a recruiter maybe 4 times a year. I always give them crap about how he/she would like to be called at their place of work like that.

My wife is using one though. She's gotten many interviews, but no takers.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jan 19, 2008)

I hate when recruiters rewrite ads and solicit the same job and refer to the company as their "client," or act as the company, but confidential.

Example:

XYZ corp places ad for job, saying no HHs.

Each HH cuts &amp; pastes the job ad into a new ad with XYZ replaced with "their client."

Then each HH spams the internet sites with jobs from their "clients."

Then,

I respond to original ad, often times FIRST, since it appears before the HHs can copy it.

If HH's is rewritten well enough to appear totally different, then I may respond to their ad as well.

XYZ gets resumes from both myself and every HHs ad that I replied to, often "Company Confidential."

If I get the job, etc, the HH tries to take credit.

XYZ will usually avoid this situation and disqualify me.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I would just becareful .... you don't want to to make the mistake of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



** Special Note: Do not read if easily offended **

JR


Is that as bad as when one of my subs sent an estimator to review some plans at my office... I met her in the lobby and she said really loudly in so half of the office could hear "Where can I take it off for you?... Your office?"... Obviously she was referring to where could she sit down with the plans and review the scope and quantities that she was there to look at... but you could hear a pin drop as I directed her to the subcontractor plan room to review the project documents. She of course then realized what she had said and how it came out and we had a good laugh.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 3, 2008)

I got a card in the mail this weekend from a recruiter congratulating me on passing my PE and letting me know they were there for me when I wanted to take the "next step". Too bad they didn't research enough to see I have an out of state mailing address, so Florida jobs really aren't what I would be looking for anyway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2008)

You know, I've gotten two calls from headhunters in the past week. I guess they are scanning the new PEs....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 4, 2008)

Do your states list your whole address online? In MI, the website doesn't give your street address, just your city. Or is your board selling a list of PEs to anyone who wants it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2008)

My work address is online (they do this for privacy issues) , but it was a phone call. I haven't updated any of my online resumes since probably around 2003 or so, so I wouldn't think that would be it.

&lt;shrugs&gt;


----------



## Jennifer Price (Feb 5, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Do your states list your whole address online? In MI, the website doesn't give your street address, just your city. Or is your board selling a list of PEs to anyone who wants it?


FL lists the whole address (which is my home address).

Note to self: email/call/write FL Board to change address to work address.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 5, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> You know, I've gotten two calls from headhunters in the past week. I guess they are scanning the new PEs....


Me too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't been called by any headhunters, but I HAVE been called by representative from four different consulting firms over the course of about the last three weeks.

It must be Valentines Day approaching ... everybody is in love. :wub:

JR


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

jregieng said:


> The headhunter that contacted my wife lost interest once the company stated they didn't feel like she was a match for this #1 position but wanted to see if they could budget the money to offer her a #2 position.


Interestingly, the person that was picked for #1 didn't make it 45-days before being fired (as of yesterday). Mrs. JR is now the INTERIM Supreme Allied Commander of Nurses starting today. The person picked for #1 looked really good on paper but didn't deliver in person.

Mrs. JR is poised for the #1 position if they can't find a suitable replacement 'soon'.

This was as interesting case where the recruiter missed it - but turns out to be all good. 

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Interestingly, the person that was picked for #1 didn't make it 45-days before being fired (as of yesterday). Mrs. JR is now the INTERIM Supreme Allied Commander of Nurses starting today. The person picked for #1 looked really good on paper but didn't deliver in person.
> Mrs. JR is poised for the #1 position if they can't find a suitable replacement 'soon'.
> 
> This was as interesting case where the recruiter missed it - but turns out to be all good.
> ...


So does the head hunter lose or have to return the finders fee in a case like this? Great news for Mrs. JR though!


----------



## rudy (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations to Mrs. JR !!! I am so happy for her. This is just one fine example of good karma.


----------

